# Morgue freezer finished



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I posted this in the Asylum thread over in haunt pics and vids but thought I'd share it here as well.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

well done! love the cool blue-ish lighting inside. nice!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Hawks Hill Haunter said:


> well done! love the cool blue-ish lighting inside. nice!!!


Thanks, it looks a lot better with the other lights out, but I didn't have my tripod with me and couldn't get a decent pic.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great! Does the light turn off when the door is closed.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Looks great! Does the light turn off when the door is closed.


You want to be the first to find out? Muwahahahahaha....

Actually it doesn't, but wouldn't be hard to do.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

lol.....looks a bit like a tanning bed. For the next room...maybe a tanning bed made with black lights and a caution sign for over tanning.

Looking good Joker.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> lol.....looks a bit like a tanning bed. For the next room...maybe a tanning bed made with black lights and a caution sign for over tanning.
> 
> Looking good Joker.


Well the corpse is a little crispy


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

that very cool joker!!! Ice cold leftovers from last night bloodfeast!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I should have taken a pic further away, but here's one minus one door


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can hear it now - "Mommy, is that a pretend body?"


----------



## PeaVey (Aug 21, 2008)

uuuhh, really _cool _

I like that very much!

to you put a fogger or dryice in there, too?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

PeaVey said:


> uuuhh, really _cool _
> 
> I like that very much!
> 
> to you put a fogger or dryice in there, too?


I haven't decided, but I have a 300 watt fogger that we might put in there. I'll have to play with it and see what happens.

More than that I've been playing with the idea of maybe putting a small a/c window unit in the back side of it so that there would be cold air coming out the front door.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Superior work!


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

maybe eventually you can do something like this. I saw this at the transworld show in St Louis this year.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

NTX JK said:


> maybe eventually you can do something like this. I saw this at the transworld show in St Louis this year.


That's pretty cool. Definitely something to look at in the future. I've already got 2 pneumatic props that will be on autopsy tables. Thanks for link!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Cool air coming out would definatley be cool.. atmospherically cool even


----------



## PeaVey (Aug 21, 2008)

joker said:


> ..
> 
> More than that I've been playing with the idea of maybe putting a small a/c window unit in the back side of it so that there would be cold air coming out the front door.


that's a very good idea! 

My blood runs cold :eekin:


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

looks good but you should try doing some touch up detail painting to the bottom and sides of the doors.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

nice and creepy, GREAT job Joker


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The cold air is a good idea...it would be great if that entire area was colder than the rest of the haunt.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome job ,is that frp on the outside?


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

EeeeWWWhhh creepy. Will you have the door open with the crispy critter in it?


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Totally Sweet - very eerie!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice. Simple. Effective.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

morbid mike said:


> awsome job ,is that frp on the outside?


I'm not sure what frp is? I've always referred to this stuff as bathboard, but it was called something that started with an M. It's the stuff the put up around bathtubs on the wall.



Zombies R Us said:


> EeeeWWWhhh creepy. Will you have the door open with the crispy critter in it?


Yeah that's the plan



Denhaunt said:


> Totally Sweet - very eerie!





Ghoul Friday said:


> Nice. Simple. Effective.


Thanks


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

joker said:


> I'm not sure what frp is? I've always referred to this stuff as bathboard, but it was called something that started with an M. It's the stuff the put up around bathtubs on the wall.


All I know of is cement board or also called wonderboard.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I like the lighting, and the cold air idea is great - it would make for some great atmosphere!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

smileyface4u23 said:


> I like the lighting, and the cold air idea is great - it would make for some great atmosphere!


The rest of the room is going to be lit mostly red so it should be a good contrast. I'll try and get some actual lighting photos this weekend.

My friend who is a professional photographer will hopefully be stopping by this weekend or next.


----------

